# Fly fishing for mullet?



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Being that fishing in swfl isn't what it used to be. I'm starting to see the result of over fishing or water pollution keeping our waters with hardly any game fish. I used to be able to go out and see all kinds of species and now I'm lucky if I can catch a snapper. With that being said, mullet are still out there and had me thinking why not try catching mullet instead? Has any body specifically targeted mullet? Fly fishing or spin reel.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Fly fish with your oatmeal fly. You'll catch um


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Lots of info in the Interweb.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

We've had discussions about it here on this forum a few years ago, but I can't find them.

I basically throw a fly that looks like a small piece of olive green moss or a green piece of an algae clump. Just tie it on a #6-8 freshwater hook with light tippet on a 5-6wt rod, floating line, etc.

During the summer you will see them coming down the shoreline, feeding on the surface and just quietly throw it in front of them and mend it like you are fishing a dry fly. Also during the fall mullet run on both coast.










About 2 yrs ago I started tying them on short shank hooks and had better success. I threw that sand flea fly in because I caught one fishing on a sandbar where I was targeting pompano (about this time of year) and a large mullet ate that fly. I also had a few eat that lil worm fly.


----------



## Barbless Bob (Apr 22, 2019)

CodyW said:


> Being that fishing in swfl isn't what it used to be. I'm starting to see the result of over fishing or water pollution keeping our waters with hardly any game fish. I used to be able to go out and see all kinds of species and now I'm lucky if I can catch a snapper. With that being said, mullet are still out there and had me thinking why not try catching mullet instead? Has any body specifically targeted mullet? Fly fishing or spin reel.


I have targeted and caught big mullet on fly near Grassy Key. After being hooked, they run like a bonefish for about 5 seconds and then wilt like dead dandelions. You've got to use your imagination to come up with the right fly...remember they are vegetarians and aren't easily tricked. You have to get them feeding first on something like tiny bread balls, then toss an appropriate fly imitation at them. Not very sporty, but it might be worth a try once just for the experience and the satisfaction that you know it can be done.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Barbless Bob said:


> I have targeted and caught big mullet on fly near Grassy Key. After being hooked, they run like a bonefish for about 5 seconds and then wilt like dead dandelions. You've got to use your imagination to come up with the right fly...remember they are vegetarians and aren't easily tricked. You have to get them feeding first on something like tiny bread balls, then toss an appropriate fly imitation at them. Not very sporty, but it might be worth a try once just for the experience and the satisfaction that you know it can be done.


I've really never had them "wilt like a Dandelion" before. On the contrary, during the summer, I've thrown thown at them up in deeper rivers, first thing in the morning where you see a school coming down the shoreline sipping on surface algae. You throw the olive or green fly up ahead of them and just mend it like a dry fly and they will come up and slurp it in. They fight almost as hood as a bonefish, hence the name they were dubbed by some circles of fly fishermen... "poor man's bonefish!" Also, during the fall mullet run or during the December group up before the big spawn, before the mullet netters target them. It's all a 6wt can handle in those cooler waters.

I can see your middle Keys mullet wilting in the shallow hot water tho.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

As a kid I used to snag them in the Miami Canal and sell them in Liberty City. We used spinning rods with 20# mono and big treble hooks. Granted, theyveere foul hooked, but they always fought long and strong for us. Lotsa fun.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

This dude nails em on white wooly buggers. So I tied like 13 of them. Lol. Haven’t tried it out however.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

CodyW said:


> Being that fishing in swfl isn't what it used to be. I'm starting to see the result of over fishing or water pollution keeping our waters with hardly any game fish. I used to be able to go out and see all kinds of species and now I'm lucky if I can catch a snapper. With that being said, mullet are still out there and had me thinking why not try catching mullet instead? Has any body specifically targeted mullet? Fly fishing or spin reel.


I fish south of Goodland and I'm really seeing a decline in the fishery. I don't even harvest fish anymore when I have a good day. It just doesn't feel right anymore to take fish home while knowing that things are only getting worse each year.


----------

